# How to hook up Dump body hoist and PTO?



## wilson7397 (Jun 26, 2010)

I recently bought a 1994 F350 with a 12ft stakebody dump. When i picked up the truck the pto had been removed but came with it. There is no hydraulic tank. Once i get the PTO on I do not know how to put fluid in the dump cylinder, My best guess is to hook up the pressure line from the PTO to the cylinder and put a hose from the suction on the PTO into a bucket of hydraulic fluid and engage the PTO and put the bed all the way up, Then hook up the return line from the dump cylinder to the suction on the PTO. Does anyone know the proper way of filling the system?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*hoist*

unless it is twenty year's older than jesus it has to have a hydraulic tank ,either seperate or attached to the pump


----------



## wilson7397 (Jun 26, 2010)

I've heard of other dump beds have a self contained resvoir in the cylinder, like a bottle jack


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

All modern hydraulic systems require a fluid reservoir. On a dump truck it should be 2to3 times the system capacity


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*tank*

i have seen the self contained cylinder tank system ,but they were made mack in the 50's


----------

